# Where are all the LPG Autogas filling stations?



## Deleted member 70985 (Mar 25, 2018)

Finally our new Gaslow bottles ran out of gas for the first time today.  Can I find anyone who sells LPG in my area, no.  I drove to about ten principal petrol stations today; sticking to major roads to find a supplier; I found one station which had the LPG pump but the system was out of use.

Does anyone know where I can buy LPG gas around Wiltshire/ Hampshire along the A303 corridor?  Or is there a reliable website that shows where (not Google maps).

Cheers


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 25, 2018)

In the UK the most accurate source of information is FillLPG.

The website can be found here:

FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map

There is an app available for Android devices.

LPG (Autogas) availability has been patchy for a couple of months but I have yet to find out why.

I recommend that you use the above resource and phone before travelling.


----------



## Herman (Mar 25, 2018)

Morrisons usually sell it but i do't how many Morrisons you get down there.


----------



## Herman (Mar 25, 2018)

I just put a search in for LPG filling stations and shown my 3 local ones plus many more i didn't know.

302 Moved


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 25, 2018)

There are several web-based maps available online if you ask Google, plus Autogas has a map and a POI set that you can download for most satnavs... in return for adding you to their mailing list I think!

Google maps isn't bad at finding them either, although I always phone the ones I find to double-check they have refillable and not just gas bottles for exchange. Sometimes you can tell from the photos or streetview on Google maps.

Here are some maps ... 
FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map 
LPGMAP :: Where to find  LPG filling stations 
Autogas Limited - Interactive Map

Here's a link to download the Autogas POIs...   Autogas Limited - Satnav downloads


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, a lot of stations which said that it sold Autogas was actually calories gas bottles.  In future I will keep topped up


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 26, 2018)

*With 2 tanks*

I topup as soon as I can after I change to the "2nd tank"

As I have manual change over I know when one tank is MT
This gives me up to 2 weeks "notice"


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 26, 2018)

Just had a look at all three as I’d not heard of them.  I know they are .co.uk. 
Fillpg.co.uk has a few abroad (only 3 in Greece and all in Athens for instance), so only useful for people in the UK. 
I’ve not found anything better than lpg.eu for Europe.  Like all apps, it’s not always 100%.  Has anyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Mar 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> I topup as soon as I can after I change to the "2nd tank"
> 
> As I have manual change over I know when one tank is MT
> This gives me up to 2 weeks "notice"



What a good idea, my system uses both bottles at the same time.  I shall look into fitting a selector/ change over valve.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> I topup as soon as I can after I change to the "2nd tank"
> 
> As I have manual change over I know when one tank is MT
> This gives me up to 2 weeks "notice"



This is what I do too, although a automatic change over sounds very convenient, I prefer to know when one bottle is empty then have plenty time to find gas, although when I am at home I am lucky that we have two garages that sell it less than a mile away, and a third two miles away


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> I topup as soon as I can after I change to the "2nd tank"
> 
> As I have manual change over I know when one tank is MT
> This gives me up to 2 weeks "notice"





Exactly the same here        :hammer:         :idea:           :dance:      and that way the older gas always gets used up.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 26, 2018)

My bottles have the autochange system but the green/red indicators are fairly useless, so I only open up one bottle at a time. Good to know when I'm working on the second bottle.


----------



## harrow (Mar 26, 2018)

I live in north west London and there are not many LPG stations around here, 

there has been a story on the local radio about someone having trouble getting lpg delivered for their home bulk lpg central heating tank,

the explanation seems to be that two lpg companies are trying to merge and the Competition and Markets Authority are stopping/investigating it.

:idea-007:


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 26, 2018)

wellthere is two by me me wouldnt find them unless you guess right one is coombs coaches and the other is calor gas it self


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Just had a look at all three as I’d not heard of them.  I know they are .co.uk.
> Fillpg.co.uk has a few abroad (only 3 in Greece and all in Athens for instance), so only useful for people in the UK.
> I’ve not found anything better than lpg.eu for Europe.  Like all apps, it’s not always 100%.  Has anyone else?



Mylpg.eu in my experience is not especially reliable. Rather than using user reports the site owner extracts data from industry sources to update the data. This has been acknowledged to me to be inaccurate at times.

In France the following government maintained website is your bible:

Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental pour mobile et smartphone


----------



## Caz (Mar 26, 2018)

I've found filllpg is the best, others I've looked at show many that don't do it anymore. Lots of garages have stopped stocking it as the turnover was low when manufacturers switched from LPG to electric hybrids. My car runs on LPG and it can be a nightmare finding it.

Recently, I've found some that do sell it haven't got any in stock. In February, the Government put in place a temporary relaxation of the enforcement of drivers' hours undertaking ‘trunk’ deliveries of LPG in England and Wales due to "the current shortage of LPG supply in the south and south-west of England as a result of an unplanned outage impacting LPG supply from a strategically important refinery in England". It was extended in early March. So there is a big problem somewhere.


----------



## Iberlynx (Mar 27, 2018)

*Maps*

When I was taxi driving in the UK I used to buy a map each year with all the LPG sales points marked and listed, it was very useful.


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Confessional*

I used the interactive map, thank you and found a supplier in Andover. Filled up but it only took £10 worth of gas, I have twin 11kg bottles. I discovered that the right hand bottle had been full all along and was simply shut off! So I could have had my cup of tea after all. What an idiot I am


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 29, 2018)

In my opinion LPG will get harder and harder to find as the storge vessels at garages come to the end of their life they will be phased out - when was the last time you saw an LPG car?


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Calor depots usually have an Autogas pump as does our local gas supplier depot.


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Mar 29, 2018)

I installed the gaslow system in preparation for our grown ups' gap year.  We intend to tour Europe full time for a year.  We have added the following modifications:


SKY Satellite system
Gaslow 
2000w ac inverter
Two solar panels
Two huge deep cycle batteries
Scooter rack
Scooter (Peugeot Tweet 125)
Air suspension
Heavy duty 121 tyres
Re-plated MGW to 4750kg (1000kg payload)


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 29, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Calor don't allow you to fill habitation gas systems very often.



How bizarre, my local depot and 2 others I have used do. My local depot has recently been fully refurbished which included a special bay specifically for motorhomes to be refilled. Only 3 miles from me and the cheapest gas in the area.


----------



## Benylin (Mar 30, 2018)

This worked for us recently in Spain

?Donde repostar? - AOGLP


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 30, 2018)

my calor fills mine for me as it awkaward for me lol wellthats what itell them just wish i had more accurate gauge


----------



## Caz (Mar 30, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> In my opinion LPG will get harder and harder to find as the storge vessels at garages come to the end of their life they will be phased out - when was the last time you saw an LPG car?



When I looked out of my front window this morning. Also, most of the cars and minibuses that we use for community transport in this area are LPG/petrol.



hairydog said:


> I filled up at a Calor depot yesterday. Never ever had a problem filling at one, and that's what the pump is there for.
> The newest LPG installation I've seen was last year, when a forecourt was refurbished.
> Anyone who doesn't choose refillable able to explain why? Makes no sense to me.



Doesn't make sense for me, would take me years to recover the cost of installation. Unless you have gas heating it isn't worth it. Mine is diesel.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 30, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I ................/ What does propane cost in a bottle nowadays?



I looked at getting a refill for my 11kg Patio gas cylinder to take with me and back feed the Moho through the BBQ point.

£32 !  =  £1.45/l   almost triple the price


----------

